# Help Please.



## Sapplicant (23 Apr 2011)

A few years back, a friend of mine told me about a movie. Plot involves some cajun swamp-dwellers in Louisiana, and a unit of US soldiers on maneuvers. Some soldiers mess with the swampbillies, and have to face the consequences. Has anyone seen/heard of anything resembling this?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2011)

Southern Comfort

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083111/


----------

